# Rainshadow 1418F



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

Anyone have experience with Rainshadow SU1418F? I'm thinking about making a 6oz + Bait rod. Will it cast 6 + bait fine or do I need to step up to 1502 or 1509?
Thanks


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

*Rs1418*

Great choose for a 6nbait rod.Loads nice and recovers quick.A rod that you won't mind holding all day.5oz. seems to be the sweet spot but you can lob 8oz if need be.Will handle big reds and stripers and car hood rays with no problems.I have 2 and they are heavily used.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have the older Breakaway version and it works very well at 4-6 and bait.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

Nice. Thanks for the info guys. 
1418 with either Low Rider concept or spiral wrap will be this winter's project. Whee~ can't wait till I start wrapping this one.


----------

